# Any jellyfish sightings in Myrtle Beach?



## strandlover (Jun 6, 2011)

This article appeared in today's Myrtle Beach Sun News:

Swarming jellyfish not expected in the Myrtle Beach area


I hope that it's true. I have been going since the mid-1980s and have seen maybe 2-3 jellyfish at most.

Seen any lately?


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Jun 6, 2011)

So, you want to see swarms of jellyfish?

While snorkling in Cozumel about 3 years ago, I got caught in a HUGE swarm of them. Just in that one brief time, I saw enough jellyfish to last a lifetime.

The swarm engulfed me out in the water and was between me and the entry.  I just had to tough it out and swim through them. Even the baby ones sting!

elaine


----------



## strandlover (Jun 6, 2011)

glypnirsgirl said:


> So, you want to see swarms of jellyfish?
> 
> While snorkling in Cozumel about 3 years ago, I got caught in a HUGE swarm of them. Just in that one brief time, I saw enough jellyfish to last a lifetime.
> 
> ...




Phew!  Glad you made it out OK.

To the contrary.  They are not expected in MB... that's good news!


----------



## Carol C (Jun 7, 2011)

strandlover said:


> Phew!  Glad you made it out OK.
> 
> To the contrary.  They are not expected in MB... that's good news!



I was in MB for 3 nights in mid-May and saw quite a few dead ones washed ashore. I didn't go in the ocean water because it was chilly and windy when I was there. I suggest you pack meat tenderizer for possible stings.


----------



## STEVIE (Jun 7, 2011)

Can anyone recommend the best meat tenderizer to bring on the trip? Thanks, Sue


----------



## tombo (Jun 7, 2011)

Vinegar is the most used remedy followed by meat tenderizer.
http://abcnews.go.com/Travel/jellyf...ehold-product-vinegar-beach/story?id=13725473

If you are not allergic it is not that bad. When there are a few jellyfish I will get in the ocean to swim and chance an occasional sting, but when there are a lot of them it can get old quick.


----------



## stevedmatt (Jun 8, 2011)

There were quite a few washed ashore in Hilton Head last week. I wouldn't say that it was alarming, but I did step on a couple that were probably dead while in the water. 

FWIW, the lifeguard said that they aren't the poisonous kind....whatever that means. 

I love the ocean and spend a lot of time in there (if the water is warm enough) and I have only been stung once. It was very minor, but I do remember it hurting quite a bit.


----------



## Arb (Jun 10, 2011)

*No jellyfish May 28- June 5*

Didn't see or hear of any while we were there!


----------



## vkhome (Jun 12, 2011)

Most of the dead jelly fish seen on the beach are cannonball (burgundy band around them) and they are harmless dead or alive.  There have now been sightings of Portuguese Man-Of-War jellyfish on Hilton Head and off the coast of Charleston, so Myrtle Beach may not be too far behind.  They prefer warmer ocean temperatures and the ocean is about 85 degrees here on Hilton Head- not sure what it is further north near MB.  But, be on the look out.


----------



## jme (Jun 12, 2011)

jellyfish don't come in until the bikers have left....


----------



## Carol C (Jun 12, 2011)

jme said:


> jellyfish don't come in until the bikers have left....



Vroom vroom! Nice to see you posting, jme!


----------



## jme (Jun 12, 2011)

stevedmatt said:


> There were quite a few washed ashore in Hilton Head last week. I wouldn't say that it was alarming, but I did step on a couple that were probably dead while in the water.
> 
> FWIW, the lifeguard said that they aren't the poisonous kind....whatever that means.
> 
> I love the ocean and spend a lot of time in there (if the water is warm enough) and I have only been stung once. It was very minor, but I do remember it hurting quite a bit.



saw ONE dead jellyfish on beach in front of Grande Ocean, Hilton Head, during our stay this past week, June 5-12 (and have 2 more weeks to go). When we walked farther down the beach in both directions, I ran across maybe two or three.  That's not even significant enough to worry about. As the summer storms happen, more will appear, but to date, very few to report. It happens up and down the east coast, however........randomly and with varying frequency. It's just part of the season. We've not had much rain lately....very few thunderstorms, which seem to wash them in.

It could be worse at Myrtle, but the trend will reverse at some point, and HH may have more....sooooo unpredictable. Florida has the same problem. Just carry the meat tenderizer and/or vinegar, and it''' be OK.


----------



## jme (Jun 12, 2011)

Carol C said:


> Vroom vroom! Nice to see you posting, jme!



Hi Carol!!!!
yep, have been, but infrequently. Miss seeing ya! I've followed your posts whenever I'm on, and that's several times a week......Have you been around HH lately?  marty (jme)


----------

